# Lancashire hotel - our take. ***PICTURE INTENSIVE***



## TeeJF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Once again we have delayed posting this report up due to the other reports on the same place which all appeared in a bit of a flurry. The wierd thing with this building is it's damned near impossible to find any history on it so just let the photographs tell the story instead... 
*




*Here's th' pictures!​*

































































































* 'n that's yer lot! ​*


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 12, 2012)

Well captured i loved that room on pics 9 n 10 was like a Gentlemans smoking room a place to retreat after the hunt and get wasted in a gentlemanly manner of course , nice report .


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice pics there mate


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 12, 2012)

I think the secret's pretty much out anyway. Seems to be Tourist Central now. 

And for "not a lot of history", you've managed a fair bit.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

I was gonna put a report on here ages ago before the hoards went lool, nice pictures team TJ.

IT was a bit of an Ant-climax for me after being sworn to secrecy and not passing on where it was an absolute age ago, i thought it would be more ..... dunno just more, dont get me wrong the staircase and hall are some of the best Iv'e seen and it is worth a looksee plus the unspeakables bonus foto fun. Ballroom is awful tho aint it.

Can't believe it wasn't out sooner when you think where it is and how many people must drive pass it and note its obvously "left" state


----------



## sonyes (Jul 12, 2012)

You've got a really good take on the place there guys, some nice new POV shots. You did well to get the shot of the smaller, less obvious staircase too!! 

And as usual, a great report


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 12, 2012)

Beautiful set of photos & clarity


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 12, 2012)

nice photos..like the bookcase one not seen that one..think i better go see her soon.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 12, 2012)

Its a great little mooch here, the features in the hallway, the skylight and the beautiful cherub paintings make up for the fact that there not much going on in the other rooms. Fantastic pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice looking building,that looks like it would have been an amazing fire surround before it went walkabout!Great photos.


----------



## KingRat (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice looking building. Pics are cool too, you got a new camera?


----------



## night crawler (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like someone helped them self to a fireplace great report as ever.


----------



## nelly (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice mate


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Jul 14, 2012)

A grand looking building nicely captured, thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice pictures, place looks mint, thanks for sharing


----------



## shane.c (Jul 14, 2012)

Good pics thanks for posting,


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the "positives" guys n' gals. 




KingRat said:


> Nice looking building. Pics are cool too, you got a new camera?




Erm.... dunno mate, define "new"! I've been using this for a few months now rather than our handy snappy. It's OK but I struggle with focus sometimes 'cos I'm blind as a bat unless I've got my readers on! I'm pretty sure we were using it down Box though?


----------



## chubs (Jul 19, 2012)

quite an ornate place, nice to look at!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ravenwing93 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice job mate


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Jul 19, 2012)

its such a lovely building, and there you get the fire door ''modern stairwell' aha


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 20, 2012)

farmer_chelsey said:


> its such a lovely building, and there you get the fire door ''modern stairwell' aha




True and so often the case. But then when did planning authorities ever consider minor details like the aesthetics of a centuries old house! 

I suppose though you'd not be worried about the building's look if you were stuck on the third floor with a fire raging. Without doubt the fire escape was from the relatively brief period when the place was used for something else other than a domestic dwelling - I'm not going into detail because this place is under serious threat from kn*bbies who's raison d'etre is NOT exploration and I don't want them doing a Sherlock - suffice it to say a proper fire escape was a real neccesity for the occupants at that time.


----------



## Ratters (Jul 20, 2012)

Great report & photos as usual mate


----------

